# Dealers wanted for Kranzle k7/k10 Bulk Buy



## bawbag (Sep 27, 2013)

hi folks

Any companies willing to offer a minimum group buy of around 20 Kranzle k7/k10 with a decent discount. I know of 4 friends willing to buy the kranzle, I'm sure we could have a lot of interested from guys on here.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

I would also be interested in this


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Been thinking of replacing my old HD7 for a K7 and so I could be interested in this.


----------



## bawbag (Sep 27, 2013)

ok guys 

that's us up to eight possible buys including myself


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm sure we can sort something out, leave it with me and I'll crunch some numbers. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm still in the market for a new pressure washer dependant on price.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

there that good,i might buy a second machine:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

K10 if cheap enough


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

Now seriously needing a new PW. Sign me up for this Alex!


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

EliteCarCare said:


> I'm sure we can sort something out, leave it with me and I'll crunch some numbers. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Crunch away Alex.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

We should put a poll up or say in another post or edit the ones we have posted already to say if its K7 or K10 we want


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Looking for a K7 for mobile to be fair, I'll be on this.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

interesting.... hhhmmmm


----------



## Skilzo (Jan 7, 2013)

wouldn't mind a k10 if its a good price :thumb:


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.wilcoxwashsupplies.co.uk these guys are local to me, email them.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

wadoryu said:


> http://www.wilcoxwashsupplies.co.uk these guys are local to me, email them.


thanks but got fed up waiting for it to load...:wall:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

james_death said:


> thanks but got fed up waiting for it to load...:wall:


Wars were won/lost in less time for this page to load.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe was having an update or something as its up now but no pricing, as stated a call would find out the cost.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

K10 from me (depends on price)


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Waxammo and autobrite maybe worth a try aswell


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Ohhh yes I'm all over this!


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

Any numbers crunched?  Im dying to hit the "Pay Now" button :wall:


----------



## bawbag (Sep 27, 2013)

Ok guys 

had a chat with Graham Wilkinson at Kranzle uk he is willing to speak to any wholesalers to help with a discount, "over to you"


----------



## bawbag (Sep 27, 2013)

Sorry guys can't answer any private P.M'S don't have the privileges as yet


----------



## Skilzo (Jan 7, 2013)

bawbag said:


> Ok guys
> 
> had a chat with Graham Wilkinson at Kranzle uk he is willing to speak to any wholesalers to help with a discount, "over to you"


Hopefully get a good price if they are willing to get involved :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

We will confirm a price on Monday. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Im up for this if it's a good price


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Ah, no one will be disappointed...Ive got 2, and never let me down.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

i too may be interested subject to price.


----------



## phil_rs (Dec 3, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## VwChrisvW (May 11, 2013)

Been after a K10 for a while now I'll be interested if the numbers are right


----------



## bawbag (Sep 27, 2013)

Great keep it coming lads, can't wait till Christmas day when the wife sees her new pressie 

hehe


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok well after speaking to Kranzle UK and squeezing them for as much as we can, I can offer the following:

*Kranzle K7/122 or K10/122 incl delivery - £399.00* (this does not include the dirt killer).

When you consider that the RRP is £530.00 incl delivery direct from Kranzle UK it is a significant saving.

This price applies to UK Mainland only, we can organise deliveries to Highlands and Islands and N.Ireland/Republic of Ireland but there will be an additional surcharge of £20.00 to cover this (just passing on the costs from our courier).

The group buy would be based on a minimum quantity of 10 machines. A non-refundable deposit of £50.00 will be taken initially to secure a machine. Once we have the required number of deposits we can take balance payments from all parties and place the order.

Payments will be taken by credit/debit card by calling us direct, or via Paypal GIFT.

Let me know if this is of interest and we can create an official GB thread.

Thanks

Alex


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

Let's do this Alex.
Confirmed here, just need to decide between the 7 and the 10!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Which is the best machine for a normal domestic - i.e. keep at home solution?

Thanks


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

K10 if you have a mains water supply.


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

Tricky Red said:


> Which is the best machine for a normal domestic - i.e. keep at home solution?
> 
> Thanks


The common recommendation is the K7 for portable & drawing from a tank or the K10 for mains supplies.
I can't help but feel the K7 is the better option for the flexibility and also the lighter working load on the motor.
I dont really think there is much in difference for car washing.purposes between the 10lpm and 7lpm version?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

The K10 does have a slightly higher rate of flow to the K7. The advantages of the K7 however are the ability to draw from a tank and the lower current draw which makes it ideal for mobile applications.

Alex


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

I take it the K7 will still work on mains water too ?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Alex, what happens to the £50 deposit if you subsequently do not get 10 confirms?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

srod said:


> Alex, what happens to the £50 deposit if you subsequently do not get 10 confirms?


If the GB doesn't go ahead the deposit is refunded. 

Alex


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

B0DSKI said:


> I take it the K7 will still work on mains water too ?


It certainly will, we use one here on a daily basis. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

EliteCarCare said:


> It certainly will, we use one here on a daily basis. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Cheers Alex

Now got to resist temptation!

I take it getting another foam lance to fit wouldn't be a problem ?


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

B0DSKI said:


> Cheers Alex
> 
> Now got to resist temptation!
> 
> I take it getting another foam lance to fit wouldn't be a problem ?


My order will be for the washer and the fitting for my lance


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

EliteCarCare said:


> If the GB doesn't go ahead the deposit is refunded.
> 
> Alex


Excellent.

Tell me will my foam lance which has the connections for the Kranzle HD 7 work with the same connectors on a K7?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

This is the connector you need for the Kranzle K7/K10

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/kranzle-fitment-22mm-foam-lance-connector.php

If you have a lance with a different connector currently you just need to unscrew and attach this one (with some PTFE tape).

Alex


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Yep that's the same connector I use for the HD 7.


----------



## Skilzo (Jan 7, 2013)

Are you starting a new thread for the group buy? Havent even looked yet I dont know what one to go for mmm 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

If it does not come with the dirtkiller lance, could someone advise me what it does come with? 

I would need one for patio cleaning too.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Tricky Red said:


> If it does not come with the dirtkiller lance, could someone advise me what it does come with?
> 
> I would need one for patio cleaning too.


It comes with a standard lance, like this:










and a 10 metre hose.

These are good for allround general cleaning including patios.

If you want a more powerful Patio Cleaner you will need the dirtkiller lance which we can add for an additional £35.00 (RRP is about £55.00)










Alex


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

count me in. ill transfer 50 over to you on wed  k7 for me


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

OK well it looks like we're getting enough interest to start the ball rolling. I'll create a GB thread. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Is it limited to 10 people or can more buy?
Just I don't want to miss out. Shall I just phone you and pay then I know I'm guaranteed one?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Short1e said:


> Is it limited to 10 people or can more buy?
> Just I don't want to miss out. Shall I just phone you and pay then I know I'm guaranteed one?


The minimum requirement is 10 people in order to secure the discount which Kranzle have agreed with us. :thumb:

You can pay whenever you're ready. 

Alex


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

What would you recommend for someone who cleans 5/10 cars a week from home? Never do mobile work but sometimes can do between 3/8 cars in one day


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Short1e said:


> What would you recommend for someone who cleans 5/10 cars a week from home? Never do mobile work but sometimes can do between 3/8 cars in one day


K10/122 is fine for that. :thumb:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

EliteCarCare said:


> K10/122 is fine for that. :thumb:


Great thanks, I thought so :thumb:

I'll call tomorrow to pay with card


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Group Buy now live here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=322094

Alex


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

OP has gone quiet!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

bawbag said:


> hi folks
> 
> Any companies willing to offer a minimum group buy of around 20 Kranzle k7/k10 with a decent discount. I know of 4 friends willing to buy the kranzle, I'm sure we could have a lot of interested from guys on here.


Group buy is now up & running, can I put your name down for one? 

Alex


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Alex 

Thanks for organising the group buy - do you think K10 for domestic more so than the K7? 

Mat


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Tricky Red said:


> Alex
> 
> Thanks for organising the group buy - do you think K10 for domestic more so than the K7?
> 
> Mat


Hi Mat,

The K7 is ideal for both domestic and mobile, people tend to choose the K10 for home use as it has a slightly higher flow rate which is ideal for patios, driveways etc.

Alex


----------

